# The official Q9300,Q9450, Q9550 thread



## trt740 (Mar 17, 2008)

Post any sales of these chips you find and then when you get your greedy little hands on one then post your batch numbers and overclocking results. Today is the 17th were are these chips.


----------



## MikeJeng (Mar 17, 2008)

9300 was on Tigerdirect but it disappeared in 2 days.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 17, 2008)

yes as u know some 9300 have been and gone pretty quick..

trog


----------



## qwerty_lesh (Mar 17, 2008)

got a bunch of the 9300's in today 
i should get to f about with one this week or next week.


----------



## MikeJeng (Mar 18, 2008)

How about you guys send me some Q9450's and a 9800GX2.


I'll safekeep it.


----------



## qwerty_lesh (Mar 18, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> How about you guys send me some Q9450's and a 9800GX2.
> 
> 
> I'll safekeep it.



lol how about no


----------



## trt740 (Mar 18, 2008)

still no chips humm


----------



## MikeJeng (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm bored










But really, there aren't many extremely awesome games out right now.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Q9550 instock here*

http://www.stalliontek.com/product_p/eu80569pj073n.htm only 600.00


----------



## FlipIt (Mar 22, 2008)

I guess i will buy a 9300 some weekes ago wanted Q6600 but i will save some money to get the 9300


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 22, 2008)

The Q9450 will be the best buy. Highest cache size and same silicon as the higher end chips. It would be an OC'ers wet dream as far as price-per-performance.

MikeJeng I am gonna be outta town when my 9800 GX2 comes in.... can you hold it for me?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 22, 2008)

anyone know where to find a E8500? the quads are gonna suck.


----------



## FlipIt (Mar 22, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> The* Q9450 *will be the best buy. Highest cache size and same silicon as the higher end chips. It would be an OC'ers wet dream as far as price-per-performance.
> 
> MikeJeng I am gonna be outta town when my 9800 GX2 comes in.... can you hold it for me?



the least price i found is $359.95 but its kind of expencive  better the old Q6600


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 22, 2008)

be grateful I paid almost $600 when the Quads first came out  anyways Canada has the Q9450 and the other Dual Core Wolfdale, Americans must be having some stock issues.

- Christine


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 22, 2008)

FlipIt said:


> the least price i found is $359.95 but its kind of expencive  better the old Q6600




Q9450= 4Ghz and higher OC on air

The list price of the Q9450 is what I was refering to. You wait three weeks after the proper launch and then buy it at MSRP. After demand decreases so will the price.

If you are gonna buy a Q6600, buy it from Fitseries! He has got one that can reach 3.9Ghz! http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=45933


----------



## trt740 (Mar 22, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Q9450= 4Ghz and higher OC on air
> 
> The list price of the Q9450 is what I was refering to. You wait three weeks after the proper launch and then buy it at MSRP. After demand decreases so will the price.
> 
> If you are gonna buy a Q6600, buy it from Fitseries! He has got one that can reach 3.9Ghz! http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=45933



no more like 3.6ghz


----------



## trt740 (Mar 22, 2008)

what is up with these frigging chips not showing up.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 22, 2008)

trt740 said:


> what is up with these frigging chips not showing up.



definitely a problem aint there.. i think even when they do show up the initial batch will just vanish into the pre-orders and the shortage will continue..

there is more to it than intel simply holding them back..  people are getting pissed off by false ETAs.. i dont think intel can produce many.. they have some kind of problem with them..

trog


----------



## MikeJeng (Mar 22, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> The Q9450 will be the best buy. Highest cache size and same silicon as the higher end chips. It would be an OC'ers wet dream as far as price-per-performance.
> 
> MikeJeng I am gonna be outta town when my 9800 GX2 comes in.... can you hold it for me?



YO GIMME YO GX2 BISHES!


I HOLD IT FO' YOO. KEEP IT SAFE, ya  NO?


----------



## trt740 (Mar 22, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> be grateful I paid almost $600 when the Quads first came out  anyways Canada has the Q9450 and the other Dual Core Wolfdale, Americans must be having some stock issues.
> 
> - Christine



post a link no one has those chip.Q9450's that is


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 22, 2008)

here damnit.... waste your money on a 45nm quad....

http://www.moogr.com/INTEL_CPU_XEON_QUAD_CORE_X3350/BX80569X3350/partinfo-id-368325.html

this is FAR better though...

http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=A1938458


----------



## trt740 (Mar 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> here damnit.... waste your money on a 45nm quad....
> 
> http://www.moogr.com/INTEL_CPU_XEON_QUAD_CORE_X3350/BX80569X3350/partinfo-id-368325.html
> 
> ...



is that he Xeon version of a Q9450 and what multiplier does it have ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 22, 2008)

trt740 said:


> is that he Xeon version of a Q9450 and what multiplier does it have ?



same thing as the q9450 and has 8x multi. better tolerances... but you knew that.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> same thing as the q9450 and has 8x multi. better tolerances... but you knew that.



where did you find that and have you seen any E8500


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 22, 2008)

trt740 said:


> where did you find that and have you seen any E8500



im looking for a e8500 myself. cant find them anywhere.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 22, 2008)

*use this coupon and the chip drops to 324.60*



fitseries3 said:


> here damnit.... waste your money on a 45nm quad....
> 
> http://www.moogr.com/INTEL_CPU_XEON_QUAD_CORE_X3350/BX80569X3350/partinfo-id-368325.html
> 
> ...



coupon marchmadness


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 22, 2008)

still not better than the q6700 for $27 less. the performace of the q6700 is better as well.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 22, 2008)

*hey fits buy a few and sell them on ebay what do ya think*



fitseries3 said:


> still not better than the q6700 for $27 less. the performace of the q6700 is better as well.



at 324.00 thats alot cheaper than a Q9450, before I order a few you think it's a good money maker? Also I posted that for you in the deals section.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 22, 2008)

trt740 said:


> at 324.00 thats alot cheaper than a Q9450



yeah but the q6700 will clock better.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yeah but the q6700 will clock better.



Do you think even over a Xeon that chip might do 3.8ghz.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im looking for a e8500 myself. cant find them anywhere.



find me one!!!!!! the only advantage these Qx9650 have is the unlocked multiplier letting you max your ram and still reach 4.0ghz I cancelled the Xeon quad purchase was gonna buy three, it a unreal deal ,if you want a 45nm quad but I want a E8500. I also don't want to screw with ebay really.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 22, 2008)

No offense to anyone (espcially fit), but how can you say the quads are going to suck for overclocking if no one even has one in their possession to test? The Q6600 has about the same multi and overclocks extremely well.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 22, 2008)

several people have 45nm quads already. the benches are out and they dont lie. the 45nm quads are overpriced and ARE NOT BETTER than the 65nm quads.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 22, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> No offense to anyone (espcially fit), but how can you say the quads are going to suck for overclocking if no one even has one in their possession to test? The Q6600 has about the same multi and overclocks extremely well.



hes right The Q9450 might suck but the Q9550 wont suck but really won't be worth 600.00, but this xeon might be a different story. I'm not so sure. The chip to buy really is a E8500 it will do 4.5ghz to 4.7ghz on air is 300.00. they seem to run cooler than the e8400 aswell. It's a educated guess but I would agree the reviews on the new C1 quads is not any better than the QX9650 chips. They are limited to about a 450 FSB and without unlocked multiplers won't break 3.8 ghz. in the case of the Q9450 it looks like 3.6ghz will be the limit.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> several people have 45nm quads already. the benches are out and they dont lie. the 45nm quads are overpriced and ARE NOT BETTER than the 65nm quads.



The architecture is just about the same but the cache size will make a difference on gaming etc.

Maybe for some reason they will OC the same as Q6600. You never know. 

I thought I heard about "metal gates" and higher tolerances though.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 22, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> The architecture is just about the same but the cache size will make a difference on gaming etc.
> 
> Maybe for some reason they will OC the same as Q6600. You never know.
> 
> I thought I heard about "metal gates" and higher tolerances though.



read this review of the new stepping http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=2812056 194.00 for a xeon e3110 (e8400)


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 22, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Do you think even over a Xeon that chip might do 3.8ghz.



mine does 3.6 on stock cooling on acrappy board with low clocking ram. on a decent cooler it does 4GHZ, and thats with the same board and ram.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 22, 2008)

who needs a 45nm quad.. one mp3 playing.. one divx movie playing.. one super pi to one million run.. all on a sweet and cool 24/7 setting..

the movie and the mp3 playing on their own dosnt even speed step up.. it show 2% cpu usage..  







buy a sensible chip..

trog


----------



## trt740 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Xeon X3360 (Q9550) $528.88*

http://www.moogr.com/INTEL_CPU_XEON_QUAD_CORE_X3360/EU80569KJ073N/partinfo-id-368820.html after the use of marchmadness coupon


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 23, 2008)

I just bought that Q6700 for $299.99 free shipping. Thanks for the link.

Could it feed a 9800 GX2 alright?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 23, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I just bought that Q6700 for $299.99 free shipping. Thanks for the link.
> 
> Could it feed a 9800 GX2 alright?



i'd like to know how many of us ordered one today. i ordered mine at 12:15 this morning.


----------



## warup89 (Mar 23, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i'd like to know how many of us ordered one today. i ordered mine at 12:15 this morning.



i ordered mine on friday, 2 am [technically Sat]


----------



## trog100 (Mar 23, 2008)

Q6700 OC/UK £340 at the current exchange rate thats about $680.. are we on the same f-cking planet.. he he.. sometimes i wonder.. ??

trog


----------



## edro (Mar 23, 2008)

Woke up, can't get back to sleep, can't think, bored. 
So I did some looking around for the "fun" of it:

Q9450 advertised on website:

*CDW.com $419.99* "Call for availability." 
http://www.cdw.com/shop/products/default.aspx?EDC=1406920

*shopblt.com $359* "3/25/08 or 3/31/08 ETA not guaranteed arrival dates subject to change"
http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop/shop.cgi?action=thispage&thispage=0110030005017_BQ32421P.shtml

*Kenzo.com $359.97* "Out of stock"
http://www.keenzo.com/showproduct.asp?M=INTEL&ID=1183233&ref=GB

*ebyte.com $349.99* "Temporarily Out of Stock"
http://www.ebyte.com/productdetails/INTEL/EU80569PJ067N​
Not advertised on website:

Newegg.com nothing matches
tigerdirect.com  nothing matches
MicroCenter.com nothing matches
ZipZoomFly.com nothing matches
lagoom.com nothing matches
moogr.com  nothing matches

I didn't bother to look for Xeon X3350 'cause i wasn't interested. 

Still bored, still can't sleep, restless.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 23, 2008)

edro said:


> Woke up, can't get back to sleep, can't think, bored.
> So I did some looking around for the "fun" of it:
> 
> Q9450 advertised on website:
> ...



a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush..???

trog


----------



## edro (Mar 23, 2008)

trog100 said:


> a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush


Absolutely!  

My chart was probably useless data.. I was wondering if other people has seen or purchased it somewhere and at what price .. and thinking of a price trend such as what I've seen on some shopping aggregate website, I forget which one.. 

i.e. the q6600 has been as low at $200 (microcenter in store only, maybe expired by now) and as high as, well, i dunno. 

The release of the q9450 everyone says will be high and then "settle" to some other price. Patience is great but with technology one can wait forever. 

Just out with it, please!  I've got cash... (tired of waiting, supposed to be out January)


----------



## trog100 (Mar 23, 2008)

edro said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> My chart was probably useless data.. I was wondering if other people has seen or purchased it somewhere and at what price .. and thinking of a price trend such as what I've seen on some shopping aggregate website, I forget which one..
> 
> ...



yes.. a little off topic story.. i used to driver a taxicab.. customers standard comment.. how come u charge more than cheapo cabs.. my standard answer.. why aint u riding in a cheapo cab what are u doing in my cab.. customers standard reply.. i couldnt get one they are busy..

i usually just smiled at the silly buggers when they said that.. 

if u want to learn all there is to learn about human nature.. drive a taxicab.. 


trog


----------



## edro (Mar 24, 2008)

> silly buggers


You speak the truth. Thanks for the story - I told it to my #2 son and he also appreciated it.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 24, 2008)

When the hell did this come out?
http://ncixus.com/products/28910/BX80570E3110/Intel/

And here is Xeon Yorkfield
http://www.ncixus.com/products/28849/BX80569X3350/Intel/


----------



## trt740 (Mar 24, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=55843 you mean these

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=55828


----------



## trt740 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Q9300 298.00 here in stock*

https://www.mwave.com/mwave/skusearch.hmx?&scriteria=BA24657


----------



## trt740 (Mar 25, 2008)

*new egg has Q9300 299.99*



trt740 said:


> https://www.mwave.com/mwave/skusearch.hmx?&scriteria=BA24657



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115040


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 25, 2008)

trt740 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115040




What multi does the Q9300 have again?


----------



## trog100 (Mar 25, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> What multi does the Q9300 have again?



7.5 i think.. it should be good for 3.6 gig with a half decent motherboard.. not an overclockers dream but then again its gonna run cooler than say a q6600 at the same speed and perform a little better..

trog


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 25, 2008)

trog100 said:


> 7.5 i think.. it should be good for 3.6 gig with a half decent motherboard.. not an overclockers dream but then again its gonna run cooler than say a q6600 at the same speed and perform a little better..
> 
> trog



odds are that the q6600 will clock further and outperform it when both are on the same clocks. the q9300 only has 6mb l2 cache, the q6600 has 8mb l2
not to mention the fact that the 9300 has the same 95w tdp as the q6600, not worth it imo unless you're going for the q9450 or better.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 27, 2008)

Anyone have these chips in a board I here the X3350 is hitting 470+ +3.8ghz Fsb stable and the X3360 is hitting 4.0ghz


----------



## boe (Mar 27, 2008)

Is there a difference between the xeon and the regular Q9550 as far as motherboard or memory compatability?   I'm thinking of getting Gigabyte GA-X48T-DQ6.   I can't find the Q9550 anywhere so I was thinking of getting the x3360.

Thanks


----------



## trog100 (Mar 27, 2008)

yogurt_21 said:


> odds are that the q6600 will clock further and outperform it when both are on the same clocks. the q9300 only has 6mb l2 cache, the q6600 has 8mb l2
> not to mention the fact that the 9300 has the same 95w tdp as the q6600, not worth it imo unless you're going for the q9450 or better.



toms hardware did some power usage comparing between 45nm and 65nnm quads and came to the conclusion that in spite of the thermal rating being the same one used a lot less power than the other and ran much cooler.. 

i think the 45nm chip clock for cock will slightly outperform the 65nm chip.. and it has to run cooler with less voltage and less leakage.. 

there should be some 9300 reviews around to show it.. the chip is now in the wild in reasonable numbers.. we will soon know for sure how well it goes..

i think its gonna be the only 45nm quad that is around in numbers for some time.. 

trog


----------



## edro (Mar 27, 2008)

trog100 said:


> ..and it has to run cooler with less voltage and less leakage..


that's true. but i think that i read somewhere that the 45nm might have more leakage problem with higher volts, that is, the 65nm can handle more volts to oc whereas the 45 can't handle it as well 'cause of the smaller electrical paths. but i don't know if this was speculation or truth. 

maybe i don't know anything -- when it comes to electrical engineering i have a brown thumb. i know the smell of a 555 ic smoking just 'cause i put the power on the wrong pin. i've even seen the chip pop right through the ic casing in a plumb of smoke! sorry, i digress

i'm concerned about ocing my q9450 too much 'cause of the damage that leakage can do to shorten the life of a chip esp. one that will be run 24/7


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 27, 2008)

9450 at Newegg for 379.00 OEM. (out of stock currently)


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 27, 2008)

edro said:


> i'm concerned about ocing my q9450 too much 'cause of the damage that leakage can do to shorten the life of a chip esp. one that will be run 24/7




the damage done to the chip via current (atoms being rearranged, is what i assume youre referring to) will almost never exceed the speed at which it becomes obsolete, unless youre talking about EXTREME voltage... at <1.6V this really isnt an issue, unless you got unlucky and got a REALLy bad chip.

Think about it.... you get a $400 dollar chip today that will last you at least 1.5-2 years 24/7, at high voltage (1.55-1.6)... My overclocked E4300 is still going, with tons of leakeage at 3.3 @ 1.58V (settings since FEB 07), Idles at 47C and loads at 68-73C... its survived through one Gigabyte S3 and is now on an ASUS.  Many CPU's last a REALLY long time, ive read somewhere a stock average of up to 10 years... 

Anyways... in 1.5-2years your $400 chip will cost <$100 and will be completely obsolete in terms of power/performance and price/performance.. then it will be time to upgrade anyways. 

People worry a bit too much when it comes to CPU's.  Like people who freak when theyre CPU hits 65C during prime... "HOLY F5&%^CK 65C... oh no it will die! (in 5 years)."  How many CPU's have you had die, and how many GFX cards/Ram Sticks/Mobos have you had die? you know?... maybe im wrong... but thats my take.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 27, 2008)

okay everyone  is sold out on Q9000 and X3300 series, Newegg, clubit, moorger, Directron , BLT and the rest now is when the prices get stupid. I'm gonna sit this one out. Every one has Q9300 left. Let the price jacking begin.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 27, 2008)

The only thing I have ever had break on me was a four year old Audigy LS.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 27, 2008)

trog100 said:


> toms hardware did some power usage comparing between 45nm and 65nnm quads and came to the conclusion that in spite of the thermal rating being the same one used a lot less power than the other and ran much cooler..
> 
> i think the 45nm chip clock for cock will slightly outperform the 65nm chip.. and it has to run cooler with less voltage and less leakage..
> 
> ...



most 45nm chips have MORE cache than the 65's. The 9300 has LESS cache, so while it will run cooler its not going to be faster at the same clocks.




phanbuey said:


> People worry a bit too much when it comes to CPU's.  Like people who freak when theyre CPU hits 65C during prime... "HOLY F5&%^CK 65C... oh no it will die! (in 5 years)."  How many CPU's have you had die, and how many GFX cards/Ram Sticks/Mobos have you had die? you know?... maybe im wrong... but thats my take.



both my quads go unstable at 74C, thats why i care about temps - its winter now, so if i prime away and its stable at 70C 3.8GHz, what happens if i leave the heater on...

Hardware i've had die is tons, but its never due to heat - hardware CRASHES before it dies, with the exception of hard drives (they always seem to go bad from heat, in my experience). if it crashes, i tend to cool it better/tweak things so that it no longer crashes - thus getting rid of the problem before anything dies.


----------



## edro (Mar 27, 2008)

phanbuey said:


> How many CPU's have you had die, and how many GFX cards/Ram Sticks/Mobos have you had die? you know?...



You have made several good points, all are valid in my estimation. 

The only one that I don't like is the 1.5-2 year estimate. This new cpu better last me more than 2 years. But I see your point. If I got a new computer in 2 years I'd like this one to stay around for my video rendering "spin-offs". But your point is still valid. I just don't like it. 


I've been computing since, uh, technically since ARPA days circa 1975 for me. But as far as PCs go I've had exactly 1 actually die on its own, that is, without the help of static shock stupidity. And I couldn't begin to count the number of PCs I've owned since then.


----------



## MikeJeng (Mar 27, 2008)

I want a CPU that can last ONE MILLION YEARS! 24/7.


Couldn't I just keep everything at stock speeds?


----------



## Thompson5439 (Mar 27, 2008)

My Q9450 was shipped fron tankguys.com yesterday, should be here Friday.


----------



## edro (Mar 27, 2008)

Thompson, I forgot to be checking tankguys.com . . I think they were even taking pre-orders which I attempted but they wouldn't take my CC for some odd reason. I gave up.. but should have kept trying.  

My q9450 won't be shipped until 3/31 from CA so I won't be seeing anything for a while yet.  
edit: I placed my order via BLT

Keep us posted on your OC benchmarks, BIOS settings, whatever else..

THanks,
Edro


----------



## trt740 (Mar 27, 2008)

Here is a great thread on overclocking a Q9450 it seems they have a much higher FSB then we thought http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=181781


----------



## trt740 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thompson5439 said:


> My Q9450 was shipped fron tankguys.com yesterday, should be here Friday.



when you get it please post your results here.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 27, 2008)

I wish i had enough cash to get mine. Looks like some guys might be wrong. If only I could test it since I have an x38 board.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 27, 2008)

instock X3360 http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop...10030005017_BQ33120P.shtml&order_id=343357511  retail boxed


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah im not paying $600 for the Xeon version if the 9450 can be had for $3xx.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 28, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Yeah im not paying $600 for the Xeon version if the 9450 can be had for $3xx.



Thats a Q9550 not a Q9450


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 29, 2008)

If anyone can help me find the 9450 (either OEM or retail; OEM preferred since I wont be using stock cooling anyway), I will buy it and when I get it, will throw it in my DFI x38 board and see how high she'll go.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 29, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Thats a Q9550 not a Q9450



That explains why then.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 29, 2008)

trog100 said:


> i think the 45nm chip clock for cock will slightly outperform the 65nm chip.. and it has to run cooler with less voltage and less leakage..
> 
> trog


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, I took the plunge. I bought the Xeon X3350 2.66GHz with 12MB L2 cache. Will be here early next week. 

What clock for clock speeds would you guys like to see in comparison with my Q6600 B3? In fact dont asnwer that here. I will make a separate thread for that and link to it here.

Operation Yorkfield Is Underway


----------



## Thompson5439 (Mar 29, 2008)

So far not impressed with this Q9450 on a MSI 750i motherboard. Any changes to FSB show up in the BIOS but not in windows. Then any CPU stress and system freezes, that is even changing FSB by 5 mhz. I have tried various voltages for cpu and NB. I have tested all BIOS versions from 1.0 -2.0, power supply is good because it run a X6800 overclocked with no problems on this motherboard.:shadedshu


----------



## trt740 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for posting keep us updated


----------



## Viperz (Apr 2, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> If anyone can help me find the 9450 (either OEM or retail; OEM preferred since I wont be using stock cooling anyway), I will buy it and when I get it, will throw it in my DFI x38 board and see how high she'll go.



http://www.antaresdigital.com/customer/product.php?productid=18044&cat=419&page=1

Currently on limited stock for $379 ~ retail box with 3yr wty.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 2, 2008)

Viperz said:


> http://www.antaresdigital.com/customer/product.php?productid=18044&cat=419&page=1
> 
> Currently on limited stock for $379 ~ retail box with 3yr wty.



Got an X3350 from Amazon for about $20 less. Will be here tomorrow.  

Thanks though.


----------



## Duffman (Apr 2, 2008)

damn, the x3350 is up to $420 on Amazon


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 2, 2008)

Out of stock now.


----------



## Thompson5439 (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, I have made some progrss. overclocking my Q9450.
 I was not aware of the FSB hole issue but that was what I ran into. 
I found that if I leave my memory in linked that all my over clocks work. Currently I am up to 352 FSB which is 3.0 GHz and stable.  I hope to get a stable 3.2 after a few days. That will put my memory back at 800, I believe.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 2, 2008)

Mine will be here shortly.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 4, 2008)

It has an 8x multi. What i find weird is that in my BIOS, if I mess with an option below it (can think of it off hand) the multi changes to 8.5x. But whenever i move up or down it changes back to 8x again.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2008)

sounds like you need a bios update to fully support the half multis.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 4, 2008)

whats the multi on the q9550?  Im looking for a 9x or higher multi on a new 45nm quad.  Id like to avoid going EE if I could, also, is there a xeon part with a 9 multi??


----------



## trt740 (Apr 4, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> whats the multi on the q9550?  Im looking for a 9x or higher multi on a new 45nm quad.  Id like to avoid going EE if I could, also, is there a xeon part with a 9 multi??



it's a 8.5 multipler


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 4, 2008)

trt740 said:


> it's a 8.5 multipler



Ok, so the q9650(non extreme) when it comes out will be the 9x part then??


----------



## trt740 (Apr 4, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> Ok, so the q9650(non extreme) when it comes out will be the 9x part then??



not sure it will come out anytime soon the Qx9650 new stepping will.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 4, 2008)

trt740 said:


> not sure it will come out anytime soon the Qx9650 new stepping will.



Ok, well ? then,  I have a q6600, I like it, it works good.  I get a stable 3.8 out of it.  Would I benefit from a new 45nm quad?  

I want to get a higher multi to give me some better clocks.  But going with a 8 or 8.5 multi I dont see my OCs getting much higher.  and getting a 8.5 multi is almost 600 bucks.  the 9450 isnt much better either.....

I think I might just have to get a EE to really see a big difference


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> Ok, well ? then,  I have a q6600, I like it, it works good.  I get a stable 3.8 out of it.  Would I benefit from a new 45nm quad?
> 
> I want to get a higher multi to give me some better clocks.  But going with a 8 or 8.5 multi I dont see my OCs getting much higher.  and getting a 8.5 multi is almost 600 bucks.  the 9450 isnt much better either.....
> 
> I think I might just have to get a EE to really see a big difference



i'm in the same boat, i'm going to wait a generation for yorkfield. i'm video card limited at the moment even with a GTX  i nmost games, so theres no point getting a faster CPU for gaming - and as the more intensive games come out and use more cores, it shouldnt hold me back either.


----------



## edro (Apr 4, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> I have a q6600, I like it, it works good.  I get a stable 3.8 out of it.  Would I benefit from a new 45nm quad?



Although this isn't a Q6600 v. Q9xxx thread please allow me to comment on this point.

I've been reading many of the Q6600 v. Q9xxx threads and I've come to a personal conclusion. That is "to each his own." May I elaborate just a little?

The Q6600 will, I think, go down in history as one of the best cost per cycle of quad cores (or whatever measurement). It is a real killer, a great OC-er for a quad, an all round great processor and, except for the extreme processors, none of the q9450 or q9550 or q9300 are gonna beat it for jobs like OC-folding, or even for gaming although many of the dual cores are considered even better for gaming. (I disagree. Most games are more limited by the GPU, not the CPU, but I digress.)

But the q9[45]50 will both have their place in the pre-nehalem historical record. 

Some people, (such as myself), have different priorities. Mine include quiet, low heat, low power, and then quad speed. The q9450 (still on backorder at BLT) will be the piece de resistance of my compters. It will literally be by my bedside 24x7. (I'm disabled so I'm not able to get out of bed easily. This new tower build will replace my ailing 5 year old notebook P4. New flat panel, wireless keyboard and mouse, and I'll be all set..once I get the q9450 shipped!)

If I already owned a q6600 I would NOT spring for an upgrade to a q9300, q9450, or q9550. That's just IMO.

For a new build and with my set of priorities, then the q9450 (or 9550) will be the right and best thing. For me. IMO. To each his own.

Please overlook any lack of netiquette on my part. I'm still relatively new to these forums and trying to keep up with everything I've got (whatever brain cells that are left). 

Thanks,
Edro


----------



## edro (Apr 4, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i'm video card limited at the moment




Ah, Mussels, I don't type very fast.. Yep. If I were a gamer I probably would go dual core, make it run fast, and get a dual GPU card. If I were folding then I'd go for the q6600. But if I want quiet/low power/low heat and video editing/encoding then the q9x50 would be what I want if I'm buying now and can't wait for yorkie. 

Edro


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2008)

edro said:


> Ah, Mussels, I don't type very fast.. Yep. If I were a gamer I probably would go dual core, make it run fast, and get a dual GPU card. If I were folding then I'd go for the q6600. But if I want quiet/low power/low heat and video editing/encoding then the q9x50 would be what I want if I'm buying now and can't wait for yorkie.
> 
> Edro



my idea was this: a Q6600 at 3.6GHz is the same as any other core 2 chip at 3.6GHz. Yes the 45's will have a slight lead, but its not that much (my fast ram can help make up for that)

So until a 3.6GHz dual is no longer enough i'm fine - and hopefully apps will be more quad core capable, so i'll have the other two cores to last me even longer. I plan to wait on either yorkfield or nehalem.

Buying new is one thing, but hey - dont forget my Q6600 is silent at these clocks  my samsung HDD's are the loudest thing in my PC, and they're some of the quietest drives on the market.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 5, 2008)

edro said:


> Although this isn't a Q6600 v. Q9xxx thread please allow me to comment on this point.
> 
> I've been reading many of the Q6600 v. Q9xxx threads and I've come to a personal conclusion. That is "to each his own." May I elaborate just a little?
> 
> ...



Edro, I thank you for your input, I do agree with completely.

Now so you know, I run SETI 24/7 and I game as often as I can.  I go for silence, but i do that with water cooling, and low RPM fans with a fan controller.  My computer is virtually silent with the setup I have, and then the core temps are about 60.  Thats at 3.7.   For benching and what not I bump up to 3.85, temps around 65 on cores.  

I also have a crossfire 3870 setup for video.  Both are water cooled also.  I think I am gonna stick with the q6600 for a little while longer

Sorry to all if this is the wrong thread for these comments


----------



## edro (Apr 5, 2008)

Mussels said:


> but hey - dont forget my Q6600 is silent at these clocks  my samsung HDD's are the loudest thing in my PC, and they're some of the quietest drives on the market.



Hmmm.  I just got (4) of the SAMSUNG Spinpoint F1 HD753LJ 750gb drives for my build (to be in a RAID 5 for my data) based on the reviews that they were quiet. Maybe I need to put them somewhere else in a disk farm setup somewhere else and use them via gigabit ethernet so I don't have to hear them. 

But back to the q9x50. 

I am so very tired of waiting for my new q9450 processor. 

BLT just sent me an email in which they say, "You are doing the best thing possible by keeping your order in place, which secures your place in line." They are great to deal with and it isn't their fault, I don't think, that Intel can't keep up with orders. 

They also said, "Currently, all ETA's from the manufacturer are past due, however we have requested an update and will provide you with the manufacturer's response when available." But that might just be a canned notification on the delayed shipment. It WAS due to be shipped 3/31.

(I'm looking for a smilie of "pulling hair out" but the little fellas don't seem to have any hair.)

   <- found an appropriate one..

I pre-ordered from BLT before they raised their price. So my pre-order price is less than the MicroCenter price AND if I order from MicroCenter then I'll have to pay tax on top of it all.

  

Edro


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2008)

the 500's are silent, i have only got my first 750 today so i havent heard it - mine are also in a vibration damepning case in a P150... so yeah, silent 

While these new chips may run colder, you need a higher FSB which means more heat/cooling on the mobo and ram side of things... its quite a balancing act.


----------



## edro (Apr 5, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> ...water cooled...



  !water cooled!  

Not scared of any kind of bug or snake or anything else almost, but I can't get over my fear of putting water near electronics. I'd fry my computer while electrocuting myself. I can almost hear the zzzzppp zzzzzppp when I think of trying out my first water cooled build. 

The idea intrigues me, even fascinates me. Give me some time and maybe I’ll go that way in the future. 



Another thing that scares me (but not as much) is lapping. I don't think that I'm going to do that, either.

At the risk of your scrutiny, (I should welcome it except that I’ve purchased everything except the CPU), here is the accounting for my system. My actual budget was $2500 but at the last minute I decided to purchase a hardware-based RAID card, ($420) and there were some other last minute things that I needed.







I still am open to your comments. It was comments from knowledgable people like you all that helped me to make many of the selections that I made. Even the last minute hardware RAID was a suggestion from someone on one of these forums.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 5, 2008)

a better grafix card edro.. 9600gt or ati 3870/3850 512.. seems a shame to spoil a powerfull machine with such a poor grafix card..

trog


----------



## edro (Apr 5, 2008)

trog100 said:


> a better grafix card edro.. 9600gt or ati 3870/3850 512.. seems a shame to spoil a powerfull machine with such a poor grafix card..



You are correct, it is a shame. But a couple of things, I was on a budget. Between upgrading mobo, cpu, gpu, mem, etc., I figured that I can just wait for the graphics cards to come down in price. I mean, it was a year ago this month that the 8600 was introduced at more than twice the price that I paid for the same thing. It is a good card, just not a great card. 

And last, I don't have any games on my computer. The card that I have is plenty for what I use a computer for. One of my sons got a MacBook Pro and that is the same card that he has in his. He *does* play gpu intensive games, and they seem to work okay for him. At least I don't hear him complaining. 

If you weren't on the other side of the world I'd ask if you were selling your other 3870. You had/have two, correct? But only use one?

I'll upgrade my graphics card next year, maybe.

Edro


----------



## trog100 (Apr 5, 2008)

well edro i dont see a budget machine u have there.. i see an over priced overclockers machine with a poor bang for buck obsolete grafix card..  he he he..

as u say u can bung in a grafix card at any time.. but newer and better grafix cards make the old what used to be a nice budget card obsolete.. very little more money will buy twice the performance now and double the life of the card.. 

its just not good bang for buck any more.. a couple of months back it was now it isnt.. the new cheap generation of cards have kinda left the old 8600 with nowhere to fit.. 

are u going to overclock this machine out of curiosity.. ??

trog

ps.. i have only just noticed u already have the 8600.. i thought u intended to buy one.. he he.. that is the only reason for my comment.. so ignore it..


----------



## vivanco (Apr 7, 2008)

q9450 in stock at ncixus.com

http://www.ncixus.com/products/29316/EU80569PJ067N/Intel/


----------



## trt740 (Apr 7, 2008)

here are the Xeon versions of Q9300 on sale http://www.moogr.com/INTEL_CPU_XEON_QUAD_CORE_X3320/EU80580KJ0606M/partinfo-id-368822.html


----------



## Duffman (Apr 22, 2008)

lol, the X3350 and Q9450 are listed as expected to be in stock in 1 to 2 months on Amazon.  I guess they've stopped trying to even get them for now lol.

Buy.com had some X3350's yesterday but are sold out today.  Tankguys.com has the Q9450 for $380

I guess I'll continue to play the waiting game on this one.


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 22, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115039&Tpk=Q9450 <--- Out of Luck


----------



## Duffman (Apr 22, 2008)

yah, got 'em on autonotify there


----------



## sheps999 (Apr 22, 2008)

Q9300
Q9450
Another Q9450
Another


----------



## Duffman (Apr 22, 2008)

got excited 'till i realized thems not U.S. sites


----------



## sheps999 (Apr 22, 2008)

This  one is. Amazon.com. I think that's the right proc, as it has 6MB cache.


----------



## Duffman (Apr 22, 2008)

i'm looking for a Q9450 or X3350


----------

